# Manchester NH Police academy



## pear1jarn

Hi there,

I am wondering if anyone has information on the Manchester NH police academy...maybe someone who recently went through it. Just wondering what it's like as far as how much running on a typical day and PT in general. Also, does the PT progress in difficulty as it goes or is it pretty standard all the way through? Finally, how does the general NH academy that follows compare to the Manchester one?

Any info would be appreciated..thanks in advance!


----------



## Inspector

Manchester P.D., as all other NH law enforcement agencies, use the NH police academy Concord. That is the single academy for state, county and local officers.
Manchester, like most other departments, may have additional training on top of the state requirements for certification. So far as P.T. requirement is concerned the academy required minimum standards for entrance and leaving while SP has requirements that entrants be at level upon entering that is required for every other officer upon leaving._ In-service training is held at various locals around the state._


----------



## pear1jarn

Thanks for the reply. However, I was wondering more about specifics of this academy as far as day to day PT and general life goes. Manchester has their own academy for about 6 weeks before the general NH academy so I was wondering the difference between the two. Thanks again!


----------



## 263FPD

pear1jarn said:


> Thanks for the reply. However, I was wondering more about specifics of this academy as far as day to day PT and general life goes. *Manchester has their own academy* *for about 6 weeks before the general NH academy* so I was wondering the difference between the two. Thanks again!


Why would they do that?

Oh you mean this
http://www.manchesternh.gov/website/Departments/Police/CitizensPoliceAcademy/tabid/448/Default.aspx


----------



## niteowl1970

pear1jarn said:


> Thanks for the reply. However, I was wondering more about specifics of this academy as far as day to day PT and general life goes. Manchester has their own academy for about 6 weeks before the general NH academy so I was wondering the difference between the two. Thanks again!


6AM wake up

06:01-06-10 - shower,shave, make bed.

0611-0730 - PT which consists of running, bending, stretching, and other such activities.

0731-0800 - breakfast

0801-1159 training

1200-1230 Lunch

1231-0330 training

0331-0400 Watch an episiode of COPS

0400-2200 Go home and type notes or cry.

0600 - start over


----------



## pear1jarn

Great thanks for the info. About how much running do you think is average on any given day?


----------



## 263FPD

pear1jarn said:


> Great thanks for the info. About how much running do you think is average on any given day?


An average for most academies during the first few weeks is 3 to 5 miles a day.


----------

